# PROUD OF WALMART, for the first time...



## pawpaw (Dec 21, 2011)

I just got off the BUSINESSWEEK website where they were talking about some gun sellers pulling some (or all) of their guns & accessories after the tragedy in Connecticut.
The article said that many Walmarts were sold out or close to it, and that a spokesman for Walmart said that they will continue to offer their customers all the products they have always carried, despite growing pressure from the left, including Mayors Against Guns.
I've beaten Walmart to death on this & other forums; it's a hobby of mine. When I'm done posting here though, I'm going to email them a big, sloppy kiss & tell them I'm proud of them. They're standing up-selling a legal product to legal customers, popular culture pressure be damned. Sam would smile. Care to Join me?


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I commend them on their stance _but don't like them enough to compliment them_.

Now, are they in it for a pro 2nd Amendment stance or are they in it for the $. Obviously, their size allows them to dictate that they're head of the line for any manufacturer. They could probably corner the market on guns, ammo and accessories.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

I was wondering about WalMart. It's great to hear that they're standing firm whatever the reason. I happen to believe they're doing it out of loyalty to their customers although the reasons could be different. 

We (gun owners) are very quick to bash our enemies and quickly turn on our "friends." Personally, I'm not sure I'd call a person a "friend" if they judge too quickly or harshly. Makes me wonder what kind of friends gun owners are. 

CTD had a weak moment and made a rash decision but saw the light very quickly and turned it around. I haven't bought anything from them in years but may do so now just to say, "thanks."

We need our friends now more than ever.


----------



## pawpaw (Dec 21, 2011)

Whoa there- you mean CTD is selling again? That's news I can use.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

pawpaw said:


> Whoa there- you mean CTD is selling again? That's news I can use.


----------



## pawpaw (Dec 21, 2011)

Did they originally state WHY they were backing off guns sales? As far as I was concerned, if they weren't going to sell the firearms, I was going to stay away in droves for any other products they carry. I believe they came very close to committing Sepukku, or whatever those Japanese did rather than be captured....


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

IDK.

Maybe they simply wanted to make sure their I's were dotted and T's crossed to keep the lawyers at bay. If that is the case who could blame them?


----------



## RevJammer (Apr 24, 2012)

pawpaw said:


> Did they originally state WHY they were backing off guns sales? .


I think it was because they had everyone busy raising the prices on the Pmags from $15 to $65.... didn't have time to sell guns!

RJ


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

yup will have to go there when they resume just to see h9ow high they are gouging the prices up.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm sure Wally be in it fer the money, but then again what business ain't? At least they didn't go hide in the corner. 

I need ta stop by the sportin goods counter next trip.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

They did when Bill the Klingon was in there.business went to hell for them too, they learned something!


----------



## Friknnewguy (Jun 30, 2012)

I would have expected Wally-word to cave in to political correctness . Kind of impressed even if their motivation was more financial than constitutional .


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Money talks and you know what walks


----------



## Friknnewguy (Jun 30, 2012)

biobacon said:


> Money talks and you know what walks


Some say "talk is cheap , but money buys whiskey "


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

That is good to hear.

When you give up your second amendment rights you are then subject to lose your first amendment rights.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

Friknnewguy said:


> Some say "talk is cheap , but money buys whiskey "


Grandpa always told "talk is cheap but it takes money to buy whiskey, that's why I make my own".


----------



## webeable (Aug 29, 2012)

PackerBacker said:


>


Will never have my buisness let them go under the rotten [email protected][email protected]$


----------



## sewserious (Mar 16, 2010)

I don't believe they ever said they would not sell guns again. When this hit the internet, they said they were suspending gun sales to review their processes; can't blame them for checking with the lawyers. I think most people misread the intentions behind their decision to suspend sales, not completely stop them.

In fact, here is an article that shows the original message, in a screen capture, that was posted on their website. It says temporarily suspend; not stop.

Cheaper Than Dirt! has temporarily suspended online sales of firearms. As a long time supporter of the Second Amendment, Cheaper Than Dirt! will continue to promote the safe and responsible use of firearms by law abiding customers. During this temporary suspension, we will review our policies and promotions.

http://www.shtfplan.com/headline-ne...es-of-firearms-effective-immediately_12182012


----------

